# Zustand des Teiches...was verändern?



## TrommelTom (11. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,

hier jetzt mal Bilder von unserem übernommenen Teich. Wie schon vorher geschrieben, habe ich nun die beiden Biotec 10 parallel angeschlossen. Als Starthilfe habe ich mal Brottrunk zugeführt. Zudem habe ich Bakterien zugeführt. Leider soll man bei der Benutzung der Bakterien die UVC ausschalten.

Wie man sieht, ist das Wasser sehr grün und es scheint eine große Schlammschicht in der Tiefzone zu geben. Die Goldfische im Teich sind aktiv und fressen gut.

Was mich wundert ist, dass der Vorbesitzer den Wasserfall genau über der Tiefzone platziert hat. Die Pumpe liegt ja dann normaler Weise in der Tiefzone direkt unter dem Wasserfall. So wird das Wasser aus den Filtern direkt wieder von der Pumpe aufgegriffen und in der Flachzone, welche ungefähr die andere Hälfte des Teiches einnimmt, gibt es keine Wasserbewegung. Die Flachzone ist dort, wo die Bepflanzung untergebracht ist.

Wie wäre jetzt die korrekte Vorgehensweise eurer Meinung nach?


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Tom,
schön, dass Du Dich wieder bei uns gemeldet hast ! Auch wenn Dein Teich recht grün aussieht, Dein erstes Bild von Anfang August sieht irgendwie schlimmer aus, oder war das nur die Perspektive?
Wie hast Du die beiden Filter parallel geschaltet? Ich hoffe an dieser Stelle noch auf Optimierungspotenzial. Mit der "Wasserführung" hast Du recht. Eine Ansaugung an der tiefsten Stelle ist gar nicht mal schlecht, der Zulauf darüber dann nicht mehr optimal.
Du wolltest doch eine zweite kleine Pumpe kaufen, die dauerhaft läuft. Das wäre ein Partner für Deine Bitron, der die aktuelle Pumpe stark im Durchfluß reduziert. Die kleine Pumpe könnte ja im Pflanzenbereich ansaugen.
Die Filter würde ich ein wenig tiefer stellen, wenn das geht. Als zweite Pumpe empfehle ich Dir eine "no-name" mit 2500-4000 l/h, am besten die kleinste einer Serie (bei koi-company gab es mal "Aquaking EGP"), sun sun, jebao oder eine der anderen Marken tut es auch. Die verbraucht dann <40W dauerhaft, und es läuft nicht viel weniger aus Deinem Wasserfall als derzeit (so der Oase-Filter nicht blockt).


----------



## TrommelTom (13. Sep. 2016)

Ich denke, es war die Perspektive.

Ich gehe momentan von der Aquamax 10000 in den Bitron 25. Dieser hat zwei Auslässe. Jeweils einer geht in einen Biotec 10.
Der Aufbau ist jetzt nur provisorisch in der Hausumbauphase. Später werde ich es etwas besser verbauen, sollte die Filterung generell klappen mit dem vorhandenen Equipment.

Das mit der kleineren Pumpe überlege ich noch einmal nach der Umbauphase. Also kleinere Pumpe zur Filterung und große nur für den Wasserfall zuschaltbar. Jetzt im Herbst wollte ich erstmal versuchen, das Wasser etwas klarer zu bekommen um sehen zu können, was sich im Teich abspielt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Sep. 2016)

Hi Tom,

ist  net nur alleine das "grüne Wasser", da gibt es einiges am übernommenen Teich zu tun

ich würde erst mal den ganzen Teich leerpumpem (und nach und nach neu aufbauen) da

so das ganze grüne, nährstoffreiche Wasser draußen wäre

die blanke Folie am Rand unbedingt wegen UV- /Schutz vor Eisgang bis in 40-50cm Wassertiefe z.B mit Ufermatten oder UV-stabilem Kunstrasen abgedeckt werden sollte, zudem kommen dann auf so ner "rauhen" Abdeckung auch reingefallene Kleintiere besser raus. Sieht zwar erst mal etwas "doof" aus so ein grüner Rand, aber nach 1-2 Jahren fällt so was kaum mehr auf da sich allerlei Flechten, Moose und auch höhere Pflanzen drauf breitmachen. Dazu müssten allerdings die ganzen großen Steinbrocken/-platten am Rand zum Teil aufgenommen werden um Ufermatten/Kunstrasen darunter festzuklemmen

man dann auch mal das komplette Teichprofil sieht (ob und wo Pflanzstufen vorhanden sind, wie tief die liegen und ob/was als Bodensubstrat in der Tiefe auf der Folie liegt - wäre wichtig zu wissen wenn man nächstes Jahr neue Pflanzen einbringt da der Pflanzenbestand ja scheinbar ziemlich dürftig ist um den grünen Schwebealgen ordentlich Konkurenz zu machen. Ich gehe mal davon aus das da keinerlei echte Unterwasserpflanzen a la __ Hornblatt, __ Tausendblatt, __ Wasserpest, __ Wasserstern und Co. im Teich sind, so was sollte nächste Saison dann auf jeden Fall unbedingt eingebracht werden

man so den ganzen Schlamm/Schmodder rausholen kann (man merkt dann auch wie viel sich angesammelt hat)

im Teich scheint nachdem was man auf den Bildern mit dem Pflanzenwuchs erkennen kann auch __ Schilf zu sein. Wenn sollte man das lieber komplett rauswerfen da die harten, spitzen Schilfrhizome die Folie durchstoßen können

man weiß dann auch mal was da so alles an Fischen drin rumschwimmt und ob man die auch alle behalten will (die Fische kann man zur Not auch erst mal den ganzen Winter über in ein Planschbecken in der Garage/Keller parken und die Filteranlage dran hängen)

MfG Frank


----------



## TrommelTom (17. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Frank,

Danke für die guten Tipps. 
Leider klingt das fast nach Neuanlage. Das ist arbeitszeitmäßig dieses Jahr nicht drin, da wir das Haus komplett neu aufbauen und somit Vorrang hat.
Und nur Wasserwechsel ohne den Schlamm raus zu holen und die restlichen Arbeiten zu machen lohnt IMHO nicht, oder?

LG
Thomas


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Sep. 2016)

Hi Thomas,

nur Wassertausch bringt erst mal net mehr so viel. Aus dem Schlamm werden bei gründeln der Fische ja auch wieder Nährstoffe freigesetzt. Wenns demnächst kalt wird und die Fische zur Ruhe kommen gehen die Schwebealgen ja auch zurück (und kommen im Frühjahr wieder)

daher sollte man wenn dann lieber gleich alles in einem Rutsch erledigen

MfG Frank


----------



## TrommelTom (18. Sep. 2016)

Da gebe ich dir Recht Frank.


----------



## TrommelTom (1. Apr. 2017)

Hallo,

melde mich wieder zurück. Jetzt ist die Zeit gekommen, an den Teich zu gehen, da das meiste im Bau erledigt ist 

Die Flachzone wollte ich, wie ihr oben schon geschrieben habt, säubern und die __ Rohrkolben entfernen.
Vielleicht ein paar schönere Pflanzen hinzufügen.
Die Tiefzone vom Schlamm reinigen.

Meint ihr, man sollte etwas vom alten Wasser aufbewahren? Ich kann einen 1000Literbehälter bekommen, wo ich die Fische während der Säuberungsaktion unter bringen kann.
Oder lieber ganz neues Wasser nehmen. Aber dann dauert es bestimmt sehr lange, bis das neue Wasser eingefahren ist, oder?

LG
Thomas


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Apr. 2017)

Hi Thomas,

etwas von dem "alten Wasser" kann man für die Fischzwischenlagerung aufbewahren. 

Nach der Generalüberholung braucht ein Teich wieder ein paar Monate bis er richtig eingefahren ist (er muß dann ja wieder ganz von vorne Anfangen


----------



## TrommelTom (1. Apr. 2017)

Wann würdest du dann die Fische wieder einsetzen?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Apr. 2017)

Hi Thomas,

wenn der Filter eingelaufen ist kann man die Fische gleich nach der Teichsanierung wieder einsetzten (die Wassertemperatur zwischen Hälterungsbecken und Teich sollte halt höchstens 4-5 Grad betragen). Die Bakterien zum Schadstoffabbau sitzen ja dann auch im Filter


----------



## TrommelTom (4. Apr. 2017)

Ah ok. Zurzeit habe ich den Filter noch nicht angeschlossen. Dann dauert es wohl etwas länger.


----------



## TrommelTom (6. Sep. 2018)

Nach langer Zeit geht es bei mir dann doch endlich etwas weiter.
Wir haben nun den ganzen Dreck aus der Tiefzone entfernt, die Folie gesäubert. Das alte __ Schilf wie empfohlen entfernt und neue Pflanzen in die Flachzone gesetzt. Die Filter laufen seit letzten Sonntag und die UV-C (Bitron25) seit gestern. Jetzt warten wir erst mal ab, wie sich alles einpendelt mit den Filtern und der Biologie. Als Besatz haben wir leider sehr viele Goldies. Davon nimmt mir Gott sei Dank der Nachbar ein paar ab. Dann setzte ich heute noch einen kleinen Sonnenbarsch ein. Der darf sich dann austoben. Nach und nach wollen wir versuchen, auf ca. 50 Goldies zu kommen.

Der Teich hat ja wie schon gesagt ca. 10.000 Liter. Die Filter (2 x Biotec 10) kann man ja auf den Fotos erkennen und die Pumpe ist eine Aquamax 10000 (die alte).

Demnächst sollen auch noch Sauerstoffpflanzen in die Tiefzone eingesetzt werden, wie oben ja auch schon empfohlen.

Sollte die Technik erfolgreich arbeiten und das Wasser klar werden und die Werte stimmen, ist alles gut. Ansonsten frage ich bei euch nach, welche Technik Sinn machen würde.

Den Rand des Teiches werden wir noch bearbeiten/anlegen, damit es etwas schöner wird und die Technik versteckt wird.

Meint ihr, ich könnte noch einen Siebfilter vorschalten oder bringt das nichts? Wenn ja, wie könnte man den dann integrieren? Geht das mit den HT-Rohren?

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Zacky (6. Sep. 2018)

TrommelTom schrieb:


> Meint ihr, ich könnte noch einen Siebfilter vorschalten oder bringt das nichts? Wenn ja, wie könnte man den dann integrieren? Geht das mit den HT-Rohren?


Das wäre sicher eine Möglichkeit, um den gröberen Schmutz vorher auszufiltern, wobei ein Spaltsiebfilter - das wäre z.Bsp. ein Compactsieve II - meist mit 300 µm ausgestattet ist, was eigentlich schon sehr grob ist, nach heutigen Stand der Technik. Dazu müssten sich aber vielleicht mal die Teichbesitzer melden, die einen CS II betreiben.


----------



## troll20 (6. Sep. 2018)

Grundsätzlich machbar. Müsstest dann aber den Ausgang vom CS2 welcher DN 70 ist auf bröseln auf die 4 Eingänge mit je DN 50.
Das würde auch die durchströmung deines Biotec verbessern und das Wasser mit zusätzlich O2 anreichern. 
Was man auf deinen Bildern leider nicht so gut erkennen kann ist a) wo steht deine Pumpe jetzt und mit was für einer Leitung geht zum Biotec


----------



## samorai (6. Sep. 2018)

Hallo!

Nun warte erstmal ab, deine Pflanzen sind noch "jung".
Mit den 2 Biotec 10 parallel geschaltet hast du beste Vorraussetzungen für deinem Teich.
Ein CS2 ändert die Pumpen- Kraft weil er höher aufgestellt werden muss.
Außerdem macht er nicht immer das was er soll, du ärgerst dich nur.

Warte erstmal ab, nächstes Jahr wird dann alles voll greifen, die Pflanzen+ Filter.

Ein Biotec filtert unter eine Durchfluss Rate von 8000l/h sehr gut und ist es noch weniger, wie bei dir, noch besser.

Und wieder die alte Filterformel heraus geholt;  Soviel Wasser wie möglich und so langsam wie möglich durch den Filter.

Diese Voraussetzungen hast du bereits mit den 2 Biotec und Sauerstoff kommt auch genug in den Filter an.


----------



## TrommelTom (7. Sep. 2018)

@ron
Ich meine, dass das Wasser schon etwas klarer geworden ist. Also mal abwarten. Ich dachte nur, dass ich durch den CS nicht so viel Grobes durch die Bitron und die Biologie jage und damit die Bestrahlungsintensität erhöhe und die Pflegeintervalle verlängern könnte.

Meint ihr, ich kann jetzt noch Sauerstoffpflanzen einbringen? Wenn ja, welche machen zu dieser Jahreszeit noch Sinn. Ich meine, gelesen zu haben, dass die Pflanzen zu unterschiedlichen Jahreszeiten ihre Vorzüge haben?


----------



## troll20 (7. Sep. 2018)

Herbstzeit ist Pflanzzeit auch wenn uns die Gartenmärkte etwas anderes erzählen möchten. Und vor allem gibt es jetzt viele die etwas in ihren Teichen auslichten und dementsprechend abgeben möchten.
Leider wird der Flohmarkt dafür immer weniger genutzt, sondern anscheinend lieber der Kompost.
In den Centern gibt es auch viele Angebote für kleines Geld. Hauptsache das Zeug ist raus.


----------



## PeBo (7. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Thomas,
als Benutzer des CS2  möchte ich dir hier noch mal die Vor- und Nachteile aufzeigen.
 Grundsätzlich ist es so, dass dieser Bogensiebfiltler höher aufgestellt werden muss als deine nachfolgende Filterkette.  Deshalb schluckt der dir etwas Pumpenleistung. 
 Hier mal mein Aufbau: 






Der Compact Sieve arbeitet natürlich auch nicht wartungsfrei, du musst also ein oder mehrmals am Tag den aufgefangenen Schmodder herausholen.
 Der Vorteil ist aber ganz klar, dass die aufgefangene Biomasse nicht in deinen Filter gelangt, und ihn deshalb auch nicht verstopfen kann.  In meinem Beispiel, funktioniert das dieses Jahr ganz hervorragend, den Filter habe ich seit Mai nicht mehr säubern müssen, und ich habe glasklares Wasser! 
 Da ich meine Fische sowieso per Hand füttere und mein Teichfutter sowieso in dem Unterstand steht, wo auch der Filter aufgebaut ist, fasse ich halt mal kurz hinein und werfe das Zeug in den daneben stehenden Schmutz Eimer.  Das ist also wirklich in 15-20 Sekunden erledigt! 
 Hier siehst du was von gestern Abend bis heute Früh angefallen ist:
  

Gruß Peter


----------



## TrommelTom (7. Sep. 2018)

Hi Peter,

die CS stünde natürlich sehr hoch, wenn sie noch über meinen Biotec's stehen müsste. Mal drüber nachdenken, ob ich diese nicht noch mal tiefer anlegen kann, damit insgesamt nicht alles so hoch kommt.


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Thomas,
Dein Teich hat ja richtig gute Fortschritte gemacht !
Die Idee mit einer Vorfilterung ist sicherlich gut. Was mir bei Deinem Teich noch einfällt, ist die "Grünzone". Diese würde ich wenn möglich in den Wasserkreislauf für die Filterung mit einbeziehen (entweder Auslauf oder Ansaugung). Damit die Pflanzen gut wachsen, brauchen sie einiges an Nährstoffen.
Ich finde so ein Becken toll zur Vorfilterung (weil das einen großen Querschnitt hat, und damit eine große Verweilzeit zur Sedimentation bietet, und die Pflanzen zusätzlich mechanisch filtern, ganz im Sinne eines Bürstenfilters, den man nicht putzen muß). Das erfordert sicher ein wenig Umbau, um das Wasser gezielt zu lenken, und wäre mein Favorit.
Ich hatte mir nach den hier im Forum vorgestellten Anleitungen auch mal einen Siebfilter selber gebaut, bevor dann an die gleiche Stelle der Trommler gekommen ist (das müßte noch in meinen Alben zu finden sein). Das wäre eine weitere zusätzliche Maßnahme. Welche nun letzten Endes ausreicht, kann wohl keiner von uns genau sagen. Am besten entscheidest Du Dich für eine Lösung, die Dir am ehesten zusagt. Wenn sie nicht reicht, dann geht es halt schrittweise weiter.


----------



## TrommelTom (8. Sep. 2018)

Tja, was soll ich sagen ... habe gerade mal in den Teich geschaut ... und ... ich kann den Boden schon wieder erkennen 

Mit der optimalen Technik und einem optimierten Aufbau wäre es vielleicht etwas schneller gegangen. Aber ich bin nun mal ein Pfennigfuchser und versuche immer, das zu verwenden und zu optimieren, was gerade da ist.

Beim Aufbau grüble ich noch etwas, um die Technik verschwinden zu lassen, mit Gräsern und Deko-Elemeneten, vielleicht etwas japanisch angehaucht. Mal sehen.
Die Filter laufen jetzt seit Samstag und die Lampe seit Dienstag. Bis jetzt bin ich also zufrieden. Wenn die Anzahl der Goldis durch Abgabe sich etwas reguliert hat und die Fische schön gesund bleiben und wachsen, muss man mal schauen, ob die jetzige Technik noch ausreicht. Aber bis dahin erfreuen wir uns erstmal an dem zunehmend klarer werden Wasser und den Fischen, die zu jeder Fütterung gerne an die Oberfläche kommen und zum Teil das Futter aus der Hand nehmen.

Mit dem Flohmarkt und Unterwasserpflanzen klappt leider nicht bis jetzt. Also, wer in der Gegend wohnt und etwas übrig hat, gerne auch im Tausch gegen den ein oder anderen __ Goldfisch


----------



## samorai (8. Sep. 2018)

Ich habe meine Filter hinter der Rhodo-Ecke versteckt und bekommen das Abwasser aus den Filtern.

Wo sind die Filter?


----------



## TrommelTom (8. Sep. 2018)

So ne Hecke ist cool.
Leider haben wir diese Möglichkeit nicht. Wir schauen schon nach Gräsern, die schnell hoch und breit werden. Einen kleinen Bambus haben wir ja schon.
In japanischen Gärten sieht man diese häufig.


----------



## troll20 (10. Sep. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Filter hinter der Rhodo-Ecke versteckt und bekommen das Abwasser aus den Filtern.
> 
> Wo sind die Filter?
> Anhang anzeigen 202604


Ich weiss es


----------

